# I can not get the console to come up in Morrowind



## Arcov (Jan 25, 2008)

I have tried everything I can think of, but nothing seems to work.
I have a new Compac computer with Vista (HP) I got the game in Astraila (sorry about _my_ spelling) but live in Canada.Does anyone have any *solutions*?:4-dontkno


----------



## Arcov (Jan 25, 2008)

and I switced my keyboard with a older keyboard and uninstaled the new one. On my other computer the game works fine (XP).


----------



## simendf90 (Mar 9, 2008)

Arcov said:


> Hello? anybody?


Send me a Private Message and ill send some photographs that will guide you into using the console  i am not so good in english thats why i cant explain it here  i can guarantee you that your console will work with morrowind after you have done this


----------



## Digifiend (May 8, 2008)

On my PC (in the UK), the console is accessed with '¬', not '~'. Seems the Uk version uses a different configurartion to the US one. It could be that the Australian version is the same as the UK one, not the US version.


----------



## jonnyp-111 (May 12, 2008)

simendf90 can u send me the pics 2? cuz i cant get the console to work either and I cant figure out why :4-dontkno


----------



## simendf90 (Mar 9, 2008)

I have lost the pictures but i might as well explain is as good as i can then  

BEWARE IN THIS GUIDE YOU WILL HAVE TO UNINSTALL YOUR INFRARED DRIVERS SO I HOPE YOU DO NOT USE IT!

1. First open My Computer folder (Where you can select between your hardisks)

2. At the top of the folder you will see a icon that is a computer with a blue screen that *nods* positive the name should be on English something like *Systemprofession* it might not be that name since i just translated it from Norwegian windows vista, click on that icon.

3. Now you should have entered a folder that says your computer specs, look at the Up-Left corner and you shall read something like *Task* 
Under there you will see four different icons that you can click on ( the four clickable icons should have that security check icon before the text)
Click on the first choise under the *task*.

4. Now you will come to a folder which you can see some *+* signs and icons that shows everything you have on your computer like bluetooth, my computer and keyboard (do not click on one of those three) Now click on the icon that should be name on English something like *systemthreatment?* (a computer with a blue screen with the computer box on the left side of the screen) on my computer its the third last icon. Click it.

5. You will find a driver named *Consumer IR device* or something else with *IR* in it, it stands for infrared (you might not know you have infrared but everyone with console problem has it, i did not even know i had it myself before i checked it here  ) either deactivate it or remove it (recommended). IF this do not work (that deactivate and remove button cannot be clicked do this: go back to the folder mentioned in the start of step 4, the folder with the *+* signs and icon that shows everything on your computer! Now click on the icon that should be named on English *unit of human ((something))* the icon looks like a movie tape with a xbox controller in front of it, click it and you will find a driver named something like * Microsoft eHome infrared transceiver* You need to uninstall this file. When you have done this you can deactivate or delete *Consumer IR device* i recommend to delete it since it may come some error if you just deactivate it :/ but it could work with just deactivate it also.

6. You could also find the Systemprofession or what it is called in English in the folder where you can find the program speech and such (i dunno the name on English on this folder)

7. If you understood all this you should have your Morrowind and Oblivion console working just fine  but you cant use your infrared anymore, but new laptops usually have bluetooth which is much more awesome . Do not hesitate to tell me if you did not understand this text so i can make some new picture which will be easier .
Feedback for this guide, if it worked or not would be very good


----------



## Digifiend (May 8, 2008)

arcov, jonnyp-111, have either of you got the console working yet?

If you haven't yet tried ¬ it's the button next to 1 (main keyboard, not number pad) and above the tab key.


----------



## hagankeith2000 (Sep 12, 2008)

i cannot get my console up and i do not have any infrared devices on my laptop i have a new Asus M51 series. I also think my morrowind game is broken because i cannot join the thieves guild the say you look like you have some skill.... or maybe you want to hear the rules. then it repeats that. i have unistalle dand reinstalled trying multiple times. Could this be the problem i am having with my console too


----------



## Laurie52 (Dec 25, 2007)

hagankeith2000...have you patched your game yet? Or is it "out of the box "Vanilla?" There are three Official Morrowind Patches depending on IF yours is the North American Version/ European or French.

They can be found here

North American and European Patch are:
1.2.0722
(But do not install the European Patch if you have Tribunal or Bloodmoon installed) 

If you have "Morrowind Game of the Year" (Tribunal and Bloodmoon expansions included) the game is already patched.

French Patch is
1.2.0813

The patch fix some problems and bugs. Balances the game out a bit too and includes a "life/death bar" for enemies. 

Another idea about the Thieves Guild problem. If you are a member of the Fighter's Guild and did the "code book" quest....either by taunting, persuading or killing the character who has it... then that could be the reason. (The character is a Thief leader.) Could be a glitch but you might have to try another saved character or restart the game with a new one.


----------



## hagankeith2000 (Sep 12, 2008)

I have game of the year edition and i have not done that quest yet.


----------



## wisherwasher (Apr 17, 2010)

Hey, i dont know if this works for anyone else or if anyone else said it but when i was trying to pause when fighting i accidently clicked the button below the Esc button and the console popped up and it hadnt been working on the ~ button (which is why i was on this forum) so i thought id just tell you lot to see if it works for you


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey wisherwasher and Welcome to TSF

What game are you talking about? Morrowind?

Thanks,
Redeye3323


----------



## madi101 (Oct 8, 2010)

simondf90, i cant get mine to come up either so i tryed your steps and when i tryed to delete 'consumer IR devices' i couldnt so i went to 'ehome infrared transciever' and i tryed to delete it but it said i had to restart my computer so i did but it is still there and i tryed again but it wouldnt delete. Dose anyone know how to make it delete?

Also if i tryed it on another computer and put in the same disc and everything would i still have the same saved games or would i lose them ?

Madi.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Try this you will have to edit your registry but its not that hard.
http://www.incrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?pid=450163#p450163


----------



## madi101 (Oct 8, 2010)

i just tryed that then and i got up the parameters thing but it didnt have the file in it that says OverrideKeyboardSubtype theres other things with reg_dword but not that one. Do you know why that mihgt be?? : )


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Arcov*, *madi101*: do either of you have a pirated (torrented) copy of the game? This problem is commonly associated with a pirate version of the game.


----------



## madi101 (Oct 8, 2010)

uhm i dont know but i dont think so.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

You don't think so? Did you buy the game from a store or did you get it using a program like BitTorrent?

Also: have you tried reinstalling the game and all drivers (use Windows Update) and run the game in compatibility mode and as administrator if applicable.


----------



## madi101 (Oct 8, 2010)

i bought it from a store


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Have you tried going changing the game preferences ini file? If my memory is correct, find morrowind.ini which should be in the Application Data (click Run > type _%appdata%_) or Documents and Settings folder and there should be an option to enable the console.

Be aware: the console isn't very obvious, you might be expecting a huge black box like most games, but it's just a small cursor in the top left of the screen.


----------



## madi101 (Oct 8, 2010)

but if i reinstall the game will i lose all my saved games n stuff coz i dont wanna lose them.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Actually, you get the option to keep the save files. You can always back them up (copy and move them somewhere else)


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah make a new folder on your desktop and copy your files to it.


----------



## madi101 (Oct 8, 2010)

err.. how do you do that??

how do you copy the files lyk were are they?

is it one of the files under morrowind in my computer?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

The save files should be either in the game's directory somewhere or in the _%appdata%_ / Documents and Settings folder somewhere... I don't have the game installed anymore so I'm not positive.

it should be called 'Saved' or something like that


----------



## madi101 (Oct 8, 2010)

okay ill try find it.. weres documents and settings?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Should be in your %systemroot% drive (whatever drive Windows is installed in, commonly C:\)


----------



## madi101 (Oct 8, 2010)

pfft i suck at computers..cant find anything.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Ah it's probably my fault, I can't remember where the save files would be, I'll wait for someone who actually has the game to tell you.


----------



## madi101 (Oct 8, 2010)

hahaha well lyk im only 13.. so mm


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Can always do a Windows search for any folders with the word 'Saved' in it, whatever is related to Morrowind


----------



## madi101 (Oct 8, 2010)

weres morrowind.ini? the you said uhm something about that in appdata or something idk..


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes. Go to the Start Menu, click Run and type _%appdata%_


----------



## madi101 (Oct 8, 2010)

okay. theres three files uhm local locallow and roaming and theyve all got a billion files under them will it be in one of them ???

ahh stuff it.. you can play the game with out it..

woo yeah got it working. but i didnt change anything..hmm?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

can you please tell us what you did?


----------



## madi101 (Oct 8, 2010)

hmm well i dont know i didnt realy do anything... i was just looking at different files trying to find the things you were saying, but i couldnt find anything so i went on the game and tryed it again and it worked : D


----------



## madi101 (Oct 8, 2010)

i did follow the guys instuructions on the link andd went to registryedit and all that and wen i got to parameter the one he said to change wasnt there so i changed them all to 0. that probly stuffed up my laptop majorly but well the console works now and everything seems to be fine.. so yeah follow those steps on the link.


----------

